# Stung by a bee



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats a really bad reaction. Any other reactions? Vison? Hearing? Pulse? 
Take benadril?
You could be getting allergic


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

An apitherapist told me that that is "great swelling" (a local reaction that when it stays local is not an allergic reaction)............aka the popeye arm. The venom will need to work out of the area and heat can help with that. Make a cloth rice bag (uncooked rice). Heat it up in the microwave just a little bit and apply. As long as symptoms stay local, you do not have to worry. 

Swelling seems to be worse usually in areas that are not as fleshy where it absorbs some of that "look". A finger or forehead will show more obvious swelling as opposed to a thigh as there is not much area for the swelling to go. Circulation increases in areas that were stung bringing more blood, oxygen and the chemicals the body releases naturally to deal with it. There is more fluid in the stung area, therefor swelling.

As a person gets stung more over time, they usually develop a sort of immunity to the venom meaning less swelling and less itching. The more time between stings, the more likely a person reverts back to swelling and itching.

One more thing about apitherapy........when a person starts it, it may take a week or two for them to show what is called "great swelling". Apitherapists like to see great swelling sited locally as it is a sign that bee venom therapy will have a good result for that person.


----------



## Motj3 (Dec 15, 2012)

I used to, as until this year, have pain for a couple days with big swelling followed by days of itching. Took my first sting of this year last week and had pain for a couple days, big swelling but no itching at all. So, and understanding it is only one person's example, I would say you have no allergic reaction issues, just a sensativity to it that will probably lessen over time.

I took Benadryl last year after getting a few stings. Put me to sleep but did nothing for the symptoms. I am just letting nature fix me now. By the way, managed to get hit 30 times one evening last year and had nothing but topical effects.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

remember to take you're rings off before working the bees.


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd suggest, unless allergic or something, you take some Zyrtec and Zantac. Both are antihistamines that work on different receptors. It may help with the inflammation and such.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

The first sting of the new season is the worse. After that your body (usually) can handle it. I got stung on my wrist and had a similar reaction, hurt for several days. Then Saturday evening I got stung on my earlobe (it looked like I had a Big grape stuck to my head) but very little pain on Sunday, and today I hardly feel it.


----------



## David Cassity (May 16, 2012)

Reactions to stings can decrease with exposure, but they can also increase in severiity. That said a sting at any time can be life threatening regardless of previous experien es. Facial stings in neck area can cause the most dangerous issues with airway obstruction from swelling. Always be aware and don't take chances


----------



## stwinward (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm new this year and getting the opportunity to try various things on stings.  The effects seem to be lessening with each sting. I tried baking soda for a while and then ice (for about 20 minutes) on one right below my eye, and it did swell some but never did itch. My most recent one on the back of my neck started itching after a day. I read about heat, so in the shower I turned it up as hot as I could stand it and let it hit the back of my neck for a few minutes. It took the itch away and that never came back. The swelling did persist for a couple more days. So I'm thinking heat is good after the fact also.


----------



## bwdenen (Feb 3, 2012)

I tend to swell worse when stung on the hands/wrists or ankles. Upper arms or legs don't seem t swell much at all. Got nailed on the ear the other day, and didn't notice anything other than some itching for a day or so.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 19, 2013)

I got stung last night for the 6th time this year. My hand is swollen completely to the middle of my forearm. I can deal with the swelling, but the itching is driving me nuts. It has made typing an issue today because my fingers are swollen, too. I already had a scheduled appointment with my allergist this afternoon, so I will let him look at it.

When I was tested, I was not shown to be allergic to bee stings, just wasps and hornets. I have taken the shots for those and now do maintenance shots once per month. They have done the trick because I have been stung by wasps twice and had no bad reactions.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I always take 50mg of benadryl when stung and use a benadryl cream on the area. It greatly reduces the swelling and itching, but my reaction is greater than average.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Just so people know, sometimes the medications (including alcohol, prescriptions and over the counter) in your system prior to a sting can effect what happens when you get stung. Medications, etc. can also impair the effectiveness of Benedryll and/or Epi. 

Bad reactions are not always due to allergy. Apitherapists say great swelling (local) is a sign of a healthy immune system.

Anyone who does suspect allergy, should probably be tested so they know for sure. Then they have decisions to make.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Bee Bliss said:


> Bad reactions are not always due to allergy. Apitherapists say great swelling (local) is a sign of a healthy immune system.


Any kind of reaction that is distant to the area should be considered an allergic reaction. I run the spectrum on reactions to bee stings, from minor local reaction to full body hives (no anaphylactic reaction as of yet). My personal preference is to take the antihistamine before the reaction starts and I have found it dramatically reduce the severity of the reaction. 

Strangely I have only had the true allergic reaction to one colony of feral bees, has anyone else noted a dramatic difference in reaction to different strains of bees?


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

my wife and i are weirdos and we enjoy a sting here and there. makes ya feel alive


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Rio,

I WAS referring to local reaction in the part you just quoted and not systemic reaction. You quoted me and then talked about the opposite thing like you were debating what I said. Maybe I misunderstood. I have also stated many times in the past what the difference in local and systemic is. I just want people to not freak out when/if they get a Popeye arm and think that that means they are allergic and on their way to A-shock. People often say they have a bad reaction and then they go on to describe how they have Popeye's arm, and the comment is made that they have an allergy, etc. etc. causing them unnecessary fear. As long as it stays local (even if it is great swelling), shouldn't be a problem is all I am saying (unless breathing is obstructed by local swelling, of course). 

All bees are insects, not all insects are bees........


----------



## GregP (Apr 4, 2013)

For me it depends on how fast I manage to scratch the stinger out of my skin. Sometimes I'll accidentally squeeze a bee and those are usually the worst. If it gets to swelling I'll put some ice on it for a bit.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

alot of the bad reaction to some bee stings are from what the bees were foraging in. which definitely reverts back to pesticides. i think all people are allergic at some level to bee stings. its poison. my wife and i have had some stings that burn soo bad we;ve cried. and then followed by large swelling and circles around the sting area. i mean they look horrible hahaha. but sometimes the sting happens,you pull out the stinger and nada. i really think it depends on where the bees have been. BUT and i say this seriously.... if you get a sting that is really bothering you get to the hospy. dont take any chances. but generally stings are all different. i removed a new swarm of bees that again swarmed in our bee yard. when we shook them out of the tree in the bees yard i got 3 dive bombers on my hand instatly. they didnt even hurt other than the initial POW from the sting. left this stingers in and dumped them into a different box...removed stingers and they didnt even swell or itch. BUT... when i removed them origianlly from the home they were at i got 2 stings that burned and swelled really bad. same bees. different day... different vegetation and area.


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Hand swelling seems to be fairly common. Try lots of water and cold compress.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

TheBuzz said:


> Hand swelling seems to be fairly common. Try lots of water and cold compress.


eh,,, enjoy the pain peeps. one of lifes gifts


----------

